# Side-scan sonar pics: Bay wreck near Maritime Park



## WhackUmStackUm

I was out in Pensacola Bay putting arround with my side-scan sonar and found this wreck near the Maritime Park.


----------



## Dynamic

Cool!!!


----------



## Redtracker

pm sent


----------



## sealark

Looks like the engine is still on it...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Looks like other debris, or "private reefs," nearby.


----------



## Bustedknuckle

Thats awesome pm sent. I remember a post a couple weeks back I believe about some "NEW" spots to check out and scan over. Have you scanned over the Rhoda wreck by the old coast gaurd station I believe?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

nitemarez said:


> ...Have you scanned over the Rhoda wreck by the old coast gaurd station I believe?


You can find a side-scan picture of the Rhoda here: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/bay-wreck-rhoda-gps-numbers-110520/


----------



## Billybob+

I noticed that your signature says you "Buy and Sell Verified Private Numbers" are the ones you are selling ones you've built yourself or ones you've found? Just curious if anyone sees an ethical problem if they're spots that you've found vs ones you've built or paid to have built


----------



## ryanbr

Definitely a problem with selling private numbers. I may go w selling old "semi-private" #'s. There's too much time and effort or money involved. And I'd have to look the other way if somebody found out their private stuff had been compromised like that and decided to do something about it. I'm old school about private spots.


----------



## ryanbr

BTW. I like the pics you've posted. They're really cool and make most of us jealous that we cant get out there and do the same. And I also like the way you've handled what you've published on here so far.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

If you ask most people who know me, they will tell you that I really don't care what other people think of me. They will also tell you that I am very fair and will bend over backward to do what I feel is right.

With this in mind, I will not sell a number I buy or find in the Large Area Artificial Reef Sites (LAARS). Permitted reefs in these sites are legal. I do not feel comfortable revealing numbers to reefs that our county representatives have pledged to keep confidential.

Illegal reefs/dumps are another matter. Any illegally placed reef is fair game as far as I am concerned. these reefs are dropped with little regard for the law, or the impact on surrounding habitat. Folks claiming to "own" these illegal dumping sites are admitting to having perpetrated a felony, or at a minimum, accessories to the crime. 

I don't know about anyone else out there, but I'm tired of selfish renegades screwing up OUR environment because they are greedy. I want all of OUR children and grandkids to be able to enjoy fishing and diving too. That is not going to happen if we continue to allow as*holes from this generation to rape and destroy our natural resources.

So I feel pretty good about that I am doing, and given all of the federal law enforcement officers and special forces nut cases in my family (including me), I'm really the wrong person to threaten. Like my old granddad used to tell us, "Sure is hard to fish from a hospital bed in a jail cell!"


----------



## ryanbr

The problem is, about 99% of all artificial reefs placed since I've been fishing have been placed illegally. About the same amount of the fish harvested by people making a living taking people fishing have been on those reefs. The two LAARS areas we have are much smaller than they should be and I know of almost nobody who thinks they shouldnt look more like Alabama's to the west. They have a much better success story than we do and make us look like tree huggers. I cant imagine what we'd face if all of our reefs were confined to those 2 areas and dont want to find out. The oops barge was lost in an unpermitted area and fortunately was given an exception. I see no harm done by it. What about all the aircraft scattered all over? Are they detrimental? How many of the illegal reefs you've found are inherently detrimental? There were at least 100 or so illegal reefs in the west LAARS area when Robert Turpin surveyed it for permitting. Were those reefs harmful by being in that area b4 permitting, but not so afterward? If those that have fought tooth and nail to put reefs in areas that "shouldnt be disturbed" according to the permit gods, then most recently our snorkling reefs wouldnt be there. All this being said. There are a significant number of people who, no matter how much positive info you show them, would like nothing more than to have nothing in the water but those reefs that are NATURAL. Thank God they dont have their way.


----------



## Billybob+

My question didn't revolve around Legality, but rather Ethics and Morality.
I think most will agree that all government decisions are not necessarily the "best" for all.


----------



## bmoore

Whats the going price ..or fair market value for an "unknown runover"? :whistling:


----------



## panhandleslim

*Rhoda Morganstern*

Whack Em', Some great resolution. I'm sure you have told everyone already but what unit are you using? Also, Does your unit have any method of applying linear measurement scale to the photos that you extract?


----------



## COALTRAIN

I see no issues on what you are doing and also Thanks for doing it for us. I was courious myself since I kayak fish and have a cheep fishfinder if I come across a spot bay or gulf should I fish it If not a published #. Well I figure I paid for my license to fish in salt water and if I find structure I WILL fish it. Not too worried about the private or public shit. I guess if your that worried about your private spot buy an acre of ocean and put up a fence.


----------



## sealark

Coaltrain there is no ownership of any reef public or private. If you find it is just as much yours as the person that put it there. Same goes for what Whack is doing. He found those spots I might add at a very high cost for his equipment. So he can do what the hell he wants to do with them. Now we got some good weather so go get Em. 
I went this am and vis is up a little like 10 ft. Water on bottom is warmer than on top. Flounder are nowhere to be found close to shore. Sheepheads are everywhere.


----------



## COALTRAIN

sealark said:


> Coaltrain there is no ownership of any reef public or private. If you find it is just as much yours as the person that put it there. Same goes for what Whack is doing. He found those spots I might add at a very high cost for his equipment. So he can do what the hell he wants to do with them. Now we got some good weather so go get Em.
> I went this am and vis is up a little like 10 ft. Water on bottom is warmer than on top. Flounder are nowhere to be found close to shore. Sheepheads are everywhere.


Thinking about the barges in the morning. Maybe I will see you out there again. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sealark

I will also this time I'll be topside running the boat with two friends.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Thanks for the support guys. 

Ron - The vis was about 50' out at the Oriskany today plus a 3 knot current from the south.


----------



## esenjam

Whackum, was curious if you have seen the bottom finders using CHIRP, and what your opinion is? Comparing CHIRP to your sidescan setup? Great imagery by the way. Going out tomorrow for all those sheeps.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

esenjam said:


> Whackum, was curious if you have seen the bottom finders using CHIRP, and what your opinion is? Comparing CHIRP to your sidescan setup? Great imagery by the way. Going out tomorrow for all those sheeps.


I have CHIRP transducers on one of my side-scan fish. They screen out noise and extent the range, given the same output power. They are the way to go for side-scan. 

Sorry, I do not have any experience with CHIRP bottom machines, so I can't speak to their benefits when compared to conventional sonar. However, many high-end multi-beam sonars are moving to CHIRP (which is a similar application), so you may see a performance improvement.


----------

